
Ancient Romans had no need for dentists, because of one food they didn’t eat - WoodenChair
http://qz.com/516672/ancient-romans-had-no-need-for-dentists-because-of-one-food-they-didnt-eat/?utm_source=YPL
======
gus_massa
Very strange. With some googling:

[http://www.readingeagle.com/life/article/the-dentists-
chair-...](http://www.readingeagle.com/life/article/the-dentists-chair-oral-
care-in-ancient-rome)

> _Researchers discovered 86 teeth in a floor drain under a shop near the
> Roman Forum. The teeth, originally discovered in 1987, were recently studied
> by a bioarchaeologist, and the results indicate the teeth were removed by a
> highly skilled Roman dentist from the first century A.D. The suggestion that
> the dentist was highly skilled is based on the fact that the teeth were
> decayed yet removed intact._

Also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dentistry#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dentistry#History)

Perhaps the explanation is not the low sugar diet, but the high fluorine in
the water in that city, as cited in passing in the article.

But the low sugar angle is more moralistic and provide better linkbait titles.

------
emsy
One simple trick to get people to read your shitty article

